
Ask HN: Are you going to Startup School? - aditya
http://areyougoing.heroku.com/
======
mdakin
No, but I live in Berkeley and if you want to experience mdakin face-to-face
over-a-beer drop an email to the obvious username at alum dot mit dot edu. I
attended the first Startup School in Cambridge and had fun but I'm not really
totally in startup mode right now which is why I didn't apply this time
around.

------
jmtame
tail -f production.log

edit: it looks like it's fixed

~~~
davidw
I think less with the F key is a bit better, as you can stop it and scroll
back through potentially long ruby stack traces (especially when you're doing
it _after_ the fact), as well as search and jump around in the file.

------
aditya
oh, my bad. its rails, it fails to scales!

~~~
aditya
looks like the tag "heyzap.com" broke it. Rails routing is getting confused
because it thinks ".com" is a format!

------
jlees
broken for me just now.

